# A Christmas wish & a poem I wrote, to share



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

To the wonderful people here on PT - a little online community of generous and loving, compassionate people









I hope you and yours have a truly beautiful Christmas, surrounded by all the humans and creatures, big and small that you love.

I thought I would share a poem I wrote in the last few weeks, as a Christmas offering to you all. I hope you enjoy it. 

Equanimity 
Can I share with you a secret?
A discovery I have made
I wonder if I can find the words?
Before my inspiration fades

It's such a very simple thing
Yet, it's like a guide to living
It relates to how we connect with all
And it's about loving and caring and giving

I truly believe that each new day
Is like a malleable piece of art
And the way our masterpiece unfolds
Depends on us and how we take part

For most, interaction with people
Places us face to face with others
Try not to see them as strangers
But as our sisters and our brothers

When caught in a line or a queue
Don't let annoyance or impatience arise
Instead focus on the person serving you
And look at them, straight in their eyes

Really smile at them and hold the gaze
Say something friendly, show admiration
Be thankful for their service and skills
Despite their rank, despite their station

Be they a cleaner, or in a grocery store
Or the attendant that fills up your car
For a moment, love them...in your heart
And realise how special they are

So often they are taken for granted 
These people who are there to serve
So often their satisfaction with life
Is much less than they really deserve

I try to appreciate them and care
And to let them know 'you matter!'
It just takes a moment to engage them
In some pleasant, and uplifting chatter

If you leave that worker happier
In their job and all that they do
You just may really lift their spirits
And make them feel "I'm special too!"

In this world of stress and 24/7
Make a pledge to yourself and say
I'm going to really see through their eyes
All those that help and serve me this day

*Susan Macauley 2007 - written in the late hours of night (Dec 2007)*









May all sentient beings be happy and free of suffering. May we all learn to develop our altruistic intentions and our loving compassionate for ALL people, for all of our brothers and sisters who share this earth with us. We are all interconnected. May we love and care for all sentient beings, no matter how small an insect, no matter what animal is in need. May there be peace in the world. May the wars end and may love, hope and equanimity grow and grow

Thank you to everyone on this forum, in particular I would like to thank Terry for her help this year and for being such an amazing example on one who lives to save other sentient beings

I would also like to thank again, all of those here, who earlier in the year, helped me to determine a dosage for my flock of Starlings and a blackbird that were showing Coccidia. We beat it, thanks to their accurate guidance. That is how I came to even be here. 

May all who read these words, have a beautiful and wonderful festive season. It is Christmas eve here in Tasmania. Hard to believe Christmas will be upon us tomorrow. Love to you all!

love and light
susan xxxx


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That was very nice!

Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Have a Merry Christmas.
Thank you for sharing, it's lovely.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Susan,

Thank you so much.

Best wishes to you and yours for a wonderful holiday.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is very lovely, Susan. Thank you so much! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Susan, that was so lovely - just as you are.

A very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Susan,

That was very nice. Have nice holidays and Christmas cheer in Tasmania.

Larry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Susan,

That is a lovely lovely poem and a beautiful presentation as well. I believe as you, that we are all connected in this great web of life. I wish you a very Merry Christmas.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I too, believe we are all "connected" by a Higher Power I call "All That Is...

Susan, you are such a fine member of Pigeon Talk! Your posts about life and times in Tasmania, Australia, up close and personal, are always welcome!!

Your poem and and pictures are exquisite. You are a very talented lady! THANKS FOR BEING YOU! You have brought extra joy and comraderie to this holiday season!

From Shi, Squeaks, Gypsy, Twiggy and Timmy, we wish you 

*A MOST WONDEROUS CHRISTMAS AND A HEALTHY NEW YEAR!*

*Love and Hugs !!*


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

A very blessed and merry Christmas from me and mine to all of you and your on Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe we have a very talented poet in the forum 
It was great, thanks for posting.
Merry Christmas to you, and may your holidays and new year go over well


----------

